# Ubuntu 10.04 - ISPConfig 3 - php 5.2



## redi78 (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss mit ISPConfig auf einen neuen Server übersiedeln. Hierzu soll dieser mit Ubuntu 10.04 aufgesetzt werden. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass automatisch php 5.3. installiert wird und mit Scripte die "ereg_replace" verwenden deprecated Meldungen ausgegeben werden.

Ist es möglich Ubuntu 10.04 + ISPConfig 3 mit php 5.2 aufzusetzen? Oder ist es besser gleich Debian Lenny zu verwenden?

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus, für eure Antworten.


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2011)

Deprecated Meldungen bedeuten nicht, dass etwas nicht funktioniert. Doie Meldzungen bedeuten lediglich, dass die Funktion in zukünftigen PHP Versionen (PHP 6) entfernt werden wird. Du kannst und solltest die deprecated Warnings in der php.ini datei deaktivieren und dann php 5.3 installieren.


----------



## redi78 (4. Juli 2011)

Also das heisst entweder in der php.ini:

statt 
	
	



```
error_reporting  =  E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE
```
das hier einfügen 
	
	



```
error_reporting  =  E_ERROR
```
oder

direkt im jeweiligen Vhost in den Apache Direktiven (Optional)

```
php_value error_reporting 1
```
 einfügen.


Ist das richtig so?

lg Rene


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2011)

Probier es doch einfach aus, sollte an sich so gehen. Denk dran dass Ubuntu 3 php.ini's hat.


----------

